# How much is a Mathews Switchback XT worth?



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

$375.00


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yep!*



Stanley said:


> $375.00


Sounds pretty good Stanley.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sold to DB. 

marty


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, if anyone has sold or bought one setup somewhat similar I would llike to know what you paid for it?


----------



## Dogscoach (Mar 3, 2009)

Anything under $500 is a steal! A Switchback XT is one of the best bows Mathews ever made!
I bought a 2006 last year for my father-in-law for Christmas. I paid $550 for it and think I got a good deal.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*That wouldn't be a bad deal*



zap said:


> Sold to DB.
> 
> marty


I'll bet he has well over $1000 in it. I've got the original Switchback and I'm still looking for a major upgrade.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

i would not go any lower than $500. i know outbacks that are going for $500 and that bow is older than the sb xt.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

I recently sold my Switchback XT with trophy taker rest, string loop, mega peep, and mathews string stop for $470.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

id say $450 with accessories.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

mathew_ said:


> i would not go any lower than $500. i know outbacks that are going for $500 and that bow is older than the sb xt.


+1 

I know I wouldn't sell my Switchback for less than $500.


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

Last fall I sold my Switchback on Ebay for 585.00 with a 28" 70 lb ripcord rest alpine quiver and a Vital Gear slider sight


----------



## daled (May 11, 2009)

dean bower said:


> i'll bet he has well over $1000 in it. I've got the original switchback and i'm still looking for a major upgrade.


amen!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i would say 500 would be a good starting point


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

I've went through alot to get mine. 08 Hoyt, an older LX, then a regular switchback, then a Drenalin, kept moving til I got my Switchback XT that I have now. Would'nt get rid of it, only thing I'm going to do is try to get a hunting bow just for 3-D to save the wear on my XT. I'd say they are worth $500 + to me.


----------



## martyram (Sep 6, 2006)

http://catalog.ebay.com/?_pid=70979835&_trksid=p3984.l1428

Maybe the above will help you see what they go for on ebay

Good luck with it.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't you just buy another cam to make the DL 31" ?


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Longest cam for the Switchback XT is 30". We've already tried to get a longer one and its a no go.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

about 300 bucks, ill take it off your hands


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought one in Jan from a coworker for $400. The accessories weren't quite as nice. Alpine SoftLoc quiver, QuickTune rest, Extreme 4 pin sight.... Might be better off to sell the accessories seperate and the bow bare. The riser is about the only thing I have left from the original setup.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

That bow will do 31", just build a special set of strings and cables. It will increase the poundage, and change the brace height slightly. That bow shouldn't be given away, just make it work by rigging it to fit........


----------

